# Elgato Game Capture HD60- PC-Anforderungen



## REALSHOCKOPS (7. April 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich möchte gerne Let's Plays aufnehmen und eventuell auch streamen, da ist eine Elgato Game Capture HD60 wohl die richtige wahl. 

Aber ich habe mich schon dumm und dusselig gesucht, um herauszufinden, was für Vorraussetzungen erfüllt sein müssen. Es geht ja sicherlich nicht nur um den Gaming-PC, sondern auch um den PC, an dem die Elgato Game Capture angeschlossen wird. Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann. Wenn möglich keine externen Links zu Elgato, da habe ich mich schon durchgelesen.

Hier sind die Specs:

1. Gaming-PC:
i5-2500
8GB DDR3
Gainward GTX770 4GB

2. HTPC:
Celeron G1820
4GB DDR3
AMD HD5450

3. Laptop:
i5 2410M
4GB DDR3
Intel HD3000

Ich bin für Hilfe dankbar. Ich hoffe, die Osterfeiertage sind ohne PC-Probleme vergangen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

REALSHOCKOPS


----------



## Ramons01 (7. April 2015)

Ich verstehe dich jetzt nicht ganz...

Die Elgato sollte doch am Gaming-PC angeschlossen sein um das aufzunehmen und so wie ich das verstehe (laut Homepage) braucht dieser PC dann einen Prozessor mit mehreren Kernen, also ein i5, i7 oder AMD Prozessor. Dazu noch mindestens 4GB RAM usw. und das würde bei deinem Gaming-PC ja passen. Die Videos bearbeiten würde ich dann sowieso am Gaming-PC, weil du da ja auch CPU-Leistung benötigst. Eventuell würde das noch mit dem Laptop gehen, aber der PC mit dem Celeron wird für die Elgato dann nicht mehr reichen.

Hast du dich schon nach PC-Programmen für dein Vorhaben umgeschaut, weil ich denke das die Elgato hauptsächlich für Konsolen gemacht wurde und ich kann jetzt nicht einschätzen wie gut das für den PC ist.


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (7. April 2015)

Also schließe ich die Elgato an dem Gaming-PC an? Ich dachte, die müsste ich an einem 2ten PC anschließen, der das auf der Festplatte speichert, wenn ja, dann fehlen mir die Specs von dem 2ten.


----------



## Ramons01 (8. April 2015)

Die Elgato ist meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes wie ein Aufnahmeprogramm auf dem PC, nur für die Konsolen. Beim PC muss man halt darauf achten, dass dieser genug Power zum Aufnehmen hat.

Auf dem 2. PC speichern ist ja kein Problem, zur Not musst su es selber rüberschieben. [emoji14]


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (8. April 2015)

Theoretisch kannst du natürlich auch per HDMI aus den Gaming-PC raus in die Elgato und dort per HDMI dann an den Monitor. Aufnehmen kannst du dann über einen 2. PC. Da die Mindestvorraussetzungen bei Elgato sich auf das Aufnehmen von Konsolen bezieht, sind diese in diesem Fall absolut vergleichbar:


> [SIZE=-1]PC: Windows 7 SP1 (oder neuer), 4 GB RAM, USB 2.0 Anschluss[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]Mac: OS X 10.9 (oder neuer), 4 GB RAM, USB 2.0 Anschluss[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]Game Capture HD60: Intel Core i5 CPU der 2. Generation (i5-2xxx oder vergleichbar), 2 Ghz oder mehr, bevor Turbo Boost[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]Game Capture HD: 2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo (oder vergleichbar)[/SIZE]
> ...


Der Unterschied ist nur die Aufnahmequelle. Du nimmst statt der Konsole einen Gaming-PC. Und bei 60 FPS und FullHD brauchste schon einiges an Power, wenn die Qualität gut sein soll. Ich würde daher Aufnahmen in 30 FPS auf dem Notebook definitiv als möglich bezeichnen. Bei 60 FPS ist das aber so eine Sache. Wenn du aber das Notebook am Strom hast und dann die Energieoptionen auf Höchstleistung stellst, könnte das ggf. auch klappen. Ich denke mal du müsstest es einfach testen und wenn es nicht läuft die Elgato wieder verscherbeln. Aber in der Theorie müsste es mit dem Notebook und 30 FPS schon gehen.

Den Sinn dahinter kann ich denke ich mal nachvollziehen. Du willst aufnehmen, ohne das die Performance des Spielerechners in die Knie geht. Bedenke aber bitte, das Elgato dafür nicht konzipiert ist. Es wurde zru Aufnahme von Konsolen-Gameplay entwickelt. Garantie auf Funktion gibt es da nicht. Und ich denke auch mal, das du bei der Elgato nur 60 Hz drüber bekommst. Es kann sein, dass das Ding zickt, wenn du mehr drüberschickst. Du wirst also deinen Monitor auch nur mit 60Hz befeuern können.


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (9. April 2015)

Ich habe mich mal mit dem Support in Verbindung gesetzt, die Mindesanforderungen des Aufnahme-PCs würde ich mit meinem erfüllen. Das heißt, dass ich diesen PC behalten müsste, wenn ich mir einen neuen zulege. Ganz schön happig. Nun Mashed8 nimmt ja auch mit einer Elgato auf und 2 PCs mit je einem i7 und einer GTX980, glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## Holdie (9. April 2015)

Lostaiming , Mashed8, jimpansegamer etc. Nehmen alle mit einer Game Capture Card auf . Und der Stream wird ueber einen 2ten Rechner realisiert. Du kannst ja mal bei den Jungs auf dem Kanal schauen, teilweise gibt's dazu auch schon Videos.


----------

